# MK1 TT ROADSTER 180HP 18T



## Jay TTR (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi erveryone!

First i will poligised about my poor english, my name is Jerome, i am 27, I'am a car fanatic, Till now, everything was about Volkswagen (I was an MK1 GTI and MK2 GTI G60 SYNCRO EDITIONE ONE owner, and other VW...), i dislike bad tuning, i Like cars who are kissing the ground, rims, but that's it.
I was searching about a conftable car, sportcar, and not too old (for the look), then my choice was an AUDI, then a TT, then a Roadster.
I bought a 180HP because here, taxes are amazing... And I am not Bill Gates :wink: 
I heard that the 150HP was too short, so i toke the 180... Taxes for the 225 where unbelievable...
When i say here, i am talking about my country, actually, I am from Belgium (that's why my english is a disaster :mrgreen: ), i learn it only two years at school you know, for the rest, i will learn with the television, movies in original version with subtitles, blablabla!

Stop to talk!
Somes pictures are better then many words, isn't it?

That's my new baby, 2001, I am the 3rd owner, the first was AUDI for one year, the second before me was a man from 1946, she has the book maintenance from audi, complete! I got the bose hifi system, well, pictures now!!!



















Here she's! 8)

In the future, i will put some coilovers (KW, Weitec, ...) 19 rim's and better brakes, a reprogrammation (CHIP), that's over, but not now, i will wait a little bit for that.

Thanks at all, happy to find a TT forum! Hope learn a better english here, by the way, if there is smth i can't understand, my bro is an english translator :mrgreen:

Best regards

Jerome.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks a nice example


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8) car looks nice


----------

